# Badger at 8 months



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Now that is one GORGEOUS bulldog! Look at him! I love him, Christian! Like dog, like owner--- SEXY! Woot woot!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

he is so pretty... well handsome


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Now that is one GORGEOUS bulldog! Look at him! I love him, Christian! Like dog, like owner--- SEXY! Woot woot!


Aww, thanks mama He does have his moments and beats me by a mile in the looks category. Now, if I were Badger would you rub my belly?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

wow has he ever grown , very handsome boy. 8 months already? i thought he was alot younger then cali she is 8 months end of this month. gotta stop hoggin him though need to see more pics


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

WOW he is really coming into his own! What a handsome man and his head is really maturing! Keep up the good work


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> WOW he is really coming into his own! What a handsome man and his head is really maturing! Keep up the good work


Thanks a ton Lisa!!! Your opinion means alot to me...and Badger. Badger said that besides having the brawn, he has the brains to match, which explains the larger cranium you see LOL


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> wow has he ever grown , very handsome boy. 8 months already? i thought he was alot younger then cali she is 8 months end of this month. gotta stop hoggin him though need to see more pics


Ha Ha, yeah can't stop father time. The fertilizer is sure working on this pup! I promise not to hog him as much and thanks for the compliments


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

circlemkennels said:


> he is so pretty... well handsome


LOL, he is pretty...in a handsome sort of way!!! Thanks for saying so


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Oh..my..FLIPPIN' CLAMS DIPPED IN TARTAR SAUCE!!!! He's gotten sooooo...mature looking! I can't believe what i'm seeing....i need some water xD LOL


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

WOW he's so big now!!! I can't believe that's the same dog! He's so cute!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

He's definitely coming along nicely!Great job with him


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

wow! what a handsome boy!!!!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

BittersweetEmbrace said:


> Oh..my..FLIPPIN' CLAMS DIPPED IN TARTAR SAUCE!!!! He's gotten sooooo...mature looking! I can't believe what i'm seeing....i need some water xD LOL


Oh T'nisse, you say some of the funniest things Mature looking? Yeah he's getting there, ways to go yet but I did catch him trying to shave yesterday and today he asked for the car keys Thanks miss sketch-alot


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

ashes said:


> WOW he's so big now!!! I can't believe that's the same dog! He's so cute!


Same pup and same owner here LOL!!!
He's getting bigger, but he will always seem like a little guy to me, you know? He's approx. 50 pounds and almost 22 inches tall, and still shaped like a snake LOL!!! Thank you so much.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

dixieland said:


> He's definitely coming along nicely!Great job with him


Thanks, I have to admit that he's doing most of the work LOL!!! I'll convey the message to him though with a series of pats on the head and hugs


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Nizmo said:


> wow! what a handsome boy!!!!


Too kind, too kind, but we'll take it


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Beautiful boy!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Beautiful boy!


Me? or Badger? Ok, I'll assume Badger LOL!!! Thank you very much


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Saint Francis said:


> Me? or Badger? Ok, I'll assume Badger LOL!!! Thank you very much


LOL!! Your to funny..........I was talking about the dog, but I will give you both a cookie


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> LOL!! Your to funny..........I was talking about the dog, but I will give you both a cookie


Oatmeal cookie please


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

He's looking great!!!!!!!!!! Such a handsome little man. I love his big silly ears, they remind me so much of Dosia at that age


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks Krystal Yeah he's got the natural ear thing down to a T!!! The better to hear you with LOL!


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

All I can say is wow!!!! What a handsome guy


----------

